# I am so FAT!!



## *SILUHA* (Mar 5, 2012)

I need words of encouragement guys. I am very over weight and have to lose weight. I was once a ok 190 pounder who enjoyed working out but now i am 285 and obese. I have started a new program, mainly walking on treadmill, i know a few guys here so maybe some advice would help, should i do high rep, high volume or stick to cardio?


----------



## *SILUHA* (Mar 5, 2012)

What supplements will help me drop maybe 40 pounds in 6 months?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 5, 2012)

cardio is proven to be more effective at burning belly fat


i hate cardio


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 5, 2012)

You should look up KOS, he came from MD and is losing fat as well.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 5, 2012)

40lbs in 6 months is durable without supplements at your weight...don't waste money. try maybe just sticking to some caffeine to make you move more and supress your appetite a bit. eat less move more


----------



## *SILUHA* (Mar 5, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cardio is proven to be more effective at burning belly fat
> 
> 
> i hate cardio



My fat is everywhere, like disproportionate. I use to do fairly heavy weights.
Could bench 225 for reps when i was about 215. Lost strength when the weight piled on. I hate cardio to KOS thats why i am just walking 30 minutes a day for now.


----------



## *SILUHA* (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanx for advice guys


----------



## halpert (Mar 5, 2012)

Azza is going to extreme measures now after being severely owned at MD.

Creatine gimmicks is weak and spineless.

You're going to end up in a loonie bin


----------



## GFR (Mar 5, 2012)

I lost 40lbs in 4 months.

Here is how I did it.

I quit drinking 20 beers every night.


----------

